# ASHRAE Handbooks



## srimps (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been a lurker for awhile and have a couple questions. I'm looking to take the PE this April and need some input from those who have taken the HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Depth portion of the exam - specifically the need for all 4 ASHRAE Handbooks. From what I've read on previous threads, it appears that these are pretty important.

1) Are the ASHRAE Handbooks definitely required for the HVAC depth, or can the MERM provide most of what I will need?

2) Are older editions of the handbooks acceptable? I can find a good amount of the older editions for not that much... but the current editions... ouch ($$$$).

I was just notified that I can take the test in April and started ordering my arsenal of books recently. I have to make the most of my time before April, so I want to make sure I allocate it appropriately. Pending responses and feedback, I might switch to T&amp;F depth.

I have the following on order:

- All 3 Six Minute Solutions

- MERM 13th Edition

- NCEES HVAC Practice Exam

- Engineering Unit Conversions

Thanks!


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 11, 2016)

If you are taking the HVAC PM portion, you definitely want those four books on your side.  The MERM does not go into the level of detail the ASHRAE books do.  As an example, there's a practice problem on the SMS that requires you to look up the specific heat and water content of frozen meat.  These tables are not available in the MERM.  

As far as years, I think if you stick with the last 15 years or so, you should be ok.  I would just recommend you get the 4 years that make up the series.  Since the books reference each other it can be difficult to find the section if you get say a Fundamentals book from one of the four year periods and an Applications book from another four year period.  You can also take a look at the ASHRAE handbook.  It was relatively inexpensive and it was a lot less cumbersome looking for information there than the four main books.  I would use it, not as a substitute for the four books, but as a supplement when you need some quick information.

I also recommend the Cameron Hydraulic Data book for pump questions.  I believe there is another similar book you can substitute here too.

Good luck!


----------



## CJG (Jan 16, 2016)

See if you can reverse your order. I have a fire sale for all the books you need here at a major discount:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26049-for-sale-pe-mechanical-study-books-hvac-ashrae/


----------



## CJG (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh ya. I also just passed the HVAC PE Exam. You NEED the HVAC Books or you will lose an easy 10%.


----------



## P-E (Jan 25, 2016)

I would recommend bringing the fundamentals book even if you are taking TFS.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Feb 10, 2016)

^^^ +1 I used a 2001 version of the Fundamentals books for the TFS,  I did not use it much though (other than copies of charts).


----------



## r_mojo1 (Mar 18, 2016)

You definitely need to bring the four books to the exam. I tabbed all four books and at least 10-15% of the exam was easily solved using the books. I never did any HVAC design but easily passed the first try. 

I got the four books in case you want to buy them, they are set to go with all notes and tabs. send me an email [email protected]


----------



## FenderSteve (Mar 22, 2016)

Would you recommend an order of importance for the 4 books? I use the Fundamentals often at my job (HVAC), so I am decently familiar with it. The others I have only opened a handful of times.

I may not be able to dedicate enough time to reading all of them. Given that, which would anyone recommend I start with? Thank you!


----------

